# TITANS 37 gal Vivarium (LOTS OF PICS)



## titansfever83 (Jan 10, 2011)

First of all, HELLO FROGGERS!! 


This is my first build and I am very happy with the results! As a veteran fishkeeper, I recently decided to plunge into the PDF world. I naturally have a green thumb so my decision to try my hand at PDFs was a no brainer. 

Before we get to the pics, here is a little info on my build......


37 gal. column(not cylindrical) this just the name given from the manufacturer
dimensions: 20" x 18" x 24" tall

False bottom
Foam BG covered with Permastone
Waterfall/waterslide is covered with clear silicone and small river rock
Substrate: ABG mix
Lighting: Exo terra 18" fixture, 2x 26 watt(Repti Glo 2.0 26w bulbs)
Sub. pump: Marineland Mini-Jet 404
Circulation: 2x 30mm case fans with NZXT fan controller
DIY Fogger: Honeywell Top Fill Humidifer


possible inhabitants: Ranitomeya 'Varadero'(still undecided)


Now....

*PICS!!!!!*



















This was fun but very time consuming









trying my best at a natural rock look..... lots of room for improvement









more cracks/crevices









a better view of the waterfall and also after a few coats of Permastone









my version of some of the DIY fan mounts. I attached window screen to the fan and attached fan to fittings with epoxy









(left)conduit fitting (right)PVC fittings with 30mm case fans. 



before I post anymore pics, how do I make them larger so you don't have to click on them?? make a FLICKR account and upload as a URL?


----------



## AaronAcker (Aug 15, 2007)

rock work looks great. keep the pics coming

and yeah flickr or photobucket... then use the


----------



## titansfever83 (Jan 10, 2011)

AaronAcker said:


> rock work looks great. keep the pics coming
> 
> and yeah flickr or photobucket... then use the html code to post the pics[/quote]
> 
> ...


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

I think it looks like a very good start. Loads of potential certainly. Keep us updated on its progression.


----------



## AzureFrog (Feb 3, 2009)

Excellent start! I keep looking at that same tank at the fish store and thinking that it would make a great viv... can't wait to see how yours turns out. Good luck!


----------



## titansfever83 (Jan 10, 2011)

varanoid said:


> I think it looks like a very good start. Loads of potential certainly. Keep us updated on its progression.


just waiting on my pics to upload to FLICKR




AzureFrog said:


> Excellent start! I keep looking at that same tank at the fish store and thinking that it would make a great viv... can't wait to see how yours turns out. Good luck!


I really like the dimesions of this tank but my next one will definitely have front doors for easier access! I plan on getting a 36" x 18" x 24". It will house a few _lygodactylus williamsi_ (Electric Blue Gecko).


----------



## cairo11 (Jan 8, 2011)

You cant go wrong with a veradero group...just be very careful with any open gaps in your tank, because they will get out. ron at alphaprobreeders will sell you the coolest and boldest veraderos you can get.


----------



## titansfever83 (Jan 10, 2011)

haha, hope I'm better at keeping PDFs than I am at posting pics....




applying Permastone.... lesson learned= make cracks and crevices larger on next BG. It was a pain applying the permastone into the cracks







[/url] 100_1532 by titansfever83, on Flickr[/IMG]

tinkering with various shades of grey and brown to get the 'aged' rock look

100_1548 by titansfever83, on Flickr

applying GS to the pond and covering with silicone and small river rock

100_1544 by titansfever83, on Flickr

DIY plant pots

100_1542 by titansfever83, on Flickr

DIY partial mesh screen lid. I bought the screen kit from Lowes

100_1540 by titansfever83, on Flickr

As you can see.... MAKE THE CRACKS BIGGER!!!!! I also had a difficult time painting the narrow cracks. I eventually decided that once plants were in that not all attention would be directed at my poor workmanship of my BG Though my camera with the flash really shows the imperfections worse than with natural room lighting. I added some coco fiber with silicone in hopes to get some moss growing on various places on the BG.

100_1551 by titansfever83, on Flickr

BG installed in the tank with hydroballs added also.

100_1555 by titansfever83, on Flickr

ABG mix added.... another lesson learned: make walls dividing pond and land areas much taller to accommodate more substrate. 

100_1568 by titansfever83, on Flickr


more pics soon! hope you enjoy the progress so far


----------



## HunterB (Apr 28, 2009)

Subscribed...


----------



## Okapi (Oct 12, 2007)

Before you get too far ahead in the build, its always best to let the water feature run for a day to make sure it works right. Water often seems to defy logic as well as all attempts to control its flow.

Also, im not familiar with the cement like product you used to cover the background. And you provide more info about it? Did it not need to be neutralized to avoid high PH like portland cement products?


----------



## titansfever83 (Jan 10, 2011)

i really like the conduit fitting more than the PVC fitting. It's easier to rotate the fans and it's also a lot smaller and much less noticeable. (left)PVC fittings (right)conduit fitting


100_1567 by titansfever83, on Flickr


100_1565 by titansfever83, on Flickr


100_1564 by titansfever83, on Flickr

I need to paint the outside of the tank or find some type of inconspicuous black adhesive paper to cover up the FB 

100_1563 by titansfever83, on Flickr


----------



## titansfever83 (Jan 10, 2011)

Here is a vid of my DIY fogger in action. Sorry for the quality, I took it with a cheap P & S camera There's also a quick shot of my Fan Controller at the end of the video.


----------



## titansfever83 (Jan 10, 2011)

Okapi said:


> Before you get too far ahead in the build, its always best to let the water feature run for a day to make sure it works right. Water often seems to defy logic as well as all attempts to control its flow.
> 
> Also, im not familiar with the cement like product you used to cover the background. And you provide more info about it? Did it not need to be neutralized to avoid high PH like portland cement products?



I run several tests with my water feature, even before anything was added to the foam to assure that the water would flow exactly where i wanted it to. I did have to make a few minor adjustments but for the most part, it turned out well.

The material I used is discussed in great detail on vivariumforum.com on the thread labeled as 'Alternative to Habacrete' It is made by ACTIVA and is called Permastone. 

It is completely inert and cures in about 20-30 minutes. It's very easy to work with but it MUST be sealed if any water is flowing over it or if it is sitting in stagnant water too. I tested the material out in several different scenarios and it will hold up to everyday misting of plants everything else must be sealed. It's very hard like concrete but somewhat brittle if banged around while installing the background into the tank. I really don't know what to compare it to but for our purposes, I really suggest this product.


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

titansfever83 said:


> I need to paint the outside of the tank or find some type of inconspicuous black adhesive paper to cover up the FB


I suggest going to the auto parts store and getting some limo black window tint. It's super easy to apply and cuts down easily to give it a sharp look. 

-Matt


----------



## saruchan (Jun 12, 2010)

Nice job man it looks great cant wait to see it planted!


----------



## alex111683 (Sep 11, 2010)

Looks great. I think it was said before but test your water feature before you get any further.


----------



## Okapi (Oct 12, 2007)

Research to Find HabaCrete Alternative - Page 5 - Vivarium Forums
This? Thanks for the reply. It does appear that habaCrete really is just this repackaged and marked up. I googled permastone before asking you about it and only found references to drug use and 1930's architecture... 

One of my room mates works for a hobby supply store and gets 25% off everything in the store. I asked her if her store carried permastone but she didnt know (To her, its just a place that would hire her. Shes not really interested in what her store sells). Hopefully she'll find out for me. Im thinking about trying this method out myself.


----------



## titansfever83 (Jan 10, 2011)

McBobs said:


> I suggest going to the auto parts store and getting some limo black window tint. It's super easy to apply and cuts down easily to give it a sharp look.
> 
> -Matt


I never thought of that.... that's a good idea. Thanks Matt




saruchan said:


> Nice job man it looks great cant wait to see it planted!


THX saruchan!



alex111683 said:


> Looks great. I think it was said before but test your water feature before you get any further.


Thanks Alex, but i already posted that I tested it while I was carving the foam. I should have included that with my first post.



Okapi said:


> Research to Find HabaCrete Alternative - Page 5 - Vivarium Forums
> This? Thanks for the reply. It does appear that habaCrete really is just this repackaged and marked up. I googled permastone before asking you about it and only found references to drug use and 1930's architecture...
> 
> One of my room mates works for a hobby supply store and gets 25% off everything in the store. I asked her if her store carried permastone but she didnt know (To her, its just a place that would hire her. Shes not really interested in what her store sells). Hopefully she'll find out for me. Im thinking about trying this method out myself.


Yes, that's the thread....... Permastone is very versatile and I'm sure there are components that you can add to the Permastone to make it even stronger, I just never research much more than to see if it was safe for our frogs I just can't stress enough that this stuff has to be sealed. 

Oh, and if you do decide to use it... I suggest mixing various paint colors with the permastone for every coat that you apply. When Permastone dries, it is a bright white, so if you do accidentally chip off a small piece, then your not stuck with a big ugly white spot. That is, if you are painting the back ground for a rock look like I did.


----------



## curlykid (Jan 28, 2011)

what substrate did you use? it looks like mulch.


----------



## addam4208283 (Feb 19, 2004)

cant wait to see this thing complete.
ADAM


----------



## titansfever83 (Jan 10, 2011)

curlykid said:


> what substrate did you use? it looks like mulch.



ABG mix


----------



## titansfever83 (Jan 10, 2011)

OK, I ordered plants from two different companies.... 


*Black Jungle*=Great packaging, VERY weak plants, the most expensive plant I ordered is dead and the only vine I ordered was never delivered. Oh, and they won't answer the phone or return my messages???


*Tropiflora*=Great packaging, plants were very robust! All Broms I ordered had pups growing and they were all big enough to be propagated!!! I'm very happy with this company


And here are a few.........



100_1570 by titansfever83, on Flickr


100_1571 by titansfever83, on Flickr


100_1572 by titansfever83, on Flickr


100_1573 by titansfever83, on Flickr

This has to be my fav!! Just because it is unique it's shape is just like a palm tree. tall, skinny 'trunk', with leaves only at the top, no branching at all. It looks kinda sickly in the pic but it was the first of all my plants to perk up!!

100_1577 by titansfever83, on Flickr


100_1576 by titansfever83, on Flickr



more later


----------



## titansfever83 (Jan 10, 2011)

100_1578 by titansfever83, on Flickr


100_1581 by titansfever83, on Flickr


100_1579 by titansfever83, on Flickr


100_1575 by titansfever83, on Flickr


100_1582 by titansfever83, on Flickr


----------



## AaronAcker (Aug 15, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## titansfever83 (Jan 10, 2011)

*PLANTED!!!*




100_1589 by titansfever83, on Flickr



100_1588 by titansfever83, on Flickr



100_1586 by titansfever83, on Flickr



100_1593 by titansfever83, on Flickr



100_1597 by titansfever83, on Flickr



100_1596 by titansfever83, on Flickr


I still have to cover up the lower part of my tank to hide the false bottom. I also plan on making a new design with my tank lid. I still have a few vines that are being shipped out soon. And also my fruit fly and springtail cultures will be here soon and once I master my hand at reproducing bugs, I will order my frogs!!


I hope you enjoyed my first Viv build and if you have any questions about this build(material, plants, equipment, etc.), then please ask and I will explain in detail.


-Jamie


----------



## edman5604 (Jan 9, 2011)

Awesome viv. I'm planning on re-doing mine like that too. One question: where did you get the air plants in the first picture?


----------



## Arpeggio (Jan 15, 2011)

Beautiful plants! Coupled with a stunning vivarium, great job!


----------



## devder1 (Oct 2, 2010)

i have 4 leucs in a 37, its a great size


----------



## titansfever83 (Jan 10, 2011)

edman5604 said:


> Awesome viv. I'm planning on re-doing mine like that too. One question: where did you get the air plants in the first picture?


All my air plants came from TROPIFLORA, along with my Broms and a few others. They are a superb company to work with and all plants I received from them were very robust and healthy! 



Arpeggio said:


> Beautiful plants! Coupled with a stunning vivarium, great job!


Thank you, Arpeggio



devder1 said:


> i have 4 leucs in a 37, its a great size


I really love this size too, but a set of front doors would have really made this build much easier


----------



## zcasc (Dec 8, 2009)

Looks great, man. 

I'm gonna drop the standard post here though, and give you the heads-up about those broms being planted in the soil. 

They will tolerate substrate typically when planted in a dry environment, such as a house, but in an enclosed vivarium the moisture won't have anywhere to go, as far as substrate is concerned.

The roots will rot unless they are attached to the wall where they can show their epiphytic talents.


----------



## titansfever83 (Jan 10, 2011)

zcasc said:


> Looks great, man.
> 
> I'm gonna drop the standard post here though, and give you the heads-up about those broms being planted in the soil.
> 
> ...



I don't mind the "heads up" type of posts at all. In fact if they save me money then I'm all for it! But, I already went back and tied the Broms to chunks of Cork with fishing line, sat them on top of the soil and lightly covered the roots with loose, semi-moist sphagnum. I keep the center of the broms full of water and only water the roots when the sphagnum looks crispy/dry again.


----------



## zcasc (Dec 8, 2009)

Word, brother. Nicely done.


----------



## crank68516 (Aug 30, 2010)

When coloring the bg did you use the cement dye or did you paint it?


----------



## titansfever83 (Jan 10, 2011)

crank68516 said:


> When coloring the bg did you use the cement dye or did you paint it?



non-toxic acrylic paint. I only sealed the areas where i know i was going to have water on the BG. I used clear silicone for my sealant and in the waterfall area, I placed small river rocks into the silicone before it dried to help hide the silicone and give it a flowing stream or river look.


----------

